# Culbac vs Hayguard preservative



## mercuryhay (Feb 18, 2015)

Looking for some thoughts on the two preservatives. I understand the liquid form of Culbac can be applied when cutting and is a lactobacillus? All I put up are small squares for horse feed. How will the Culbac work for horses? Hard to find any info on this. I have varying windrow conditions in all of my fields trying to save the windrows that won't dry down when the rest of the field is ready to bale and perhaps get it baled a bit sooner. Regards


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Never heard of Culbac until today.....I don't even remember the name being mentioned here on haytalk.

Hayguard works well up to 25% moisture(higher than Culbac http://www.transagra.com/Forage-Preservation/Products/Culbac-Hay/).

The negative of Hayguard is that it will blister baler paint if it is not rinsed after baling.

Cody is a neat little town....my family enjoys it immensely.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

When we were tinkering with some other hay preservative, we called a company rep and ask them for the name of the nearest person to ask selling the product, we found if you can't find someone that sells it you probably can't buy it when you need it. If we did find a dealer we would ask the dealer the forward us the name of someone that uses a fair amount of the product...... one thing I would ask on a product like this especially with the dry . Is coverage important must it cover all the hay for it to work. The application rate is 0.4 . I would think it would be a bit tricky to get two handfuls on 40 to 50 Bales with a dry applicator.


----------



## mercuryhay (Feb 18, 2015)

Culbac is sold in Billing just to the north of us and is available in liquid form. The recommended application is on the windrow while cutting around 2.5 oz per ton. I guess that is why it intrigues me. The bottom of my windrows never seem to dry enough even with the widest setting on the swather. The claim is it will prevent the start of mold aerobically. I would have to have Hay Guard shipped in. No worries on the blistering paint don't have much left on the baler anyway.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

mercuryhay said:


> . No worries on the blistering paint don't have much left on the baler anyway.


Blistering paint, I only got with straight propionic acid, not with HayGuard. I haven't experienced any blistering in the last 5 years that I have been using HayGuard in MY area. I do not wash my machine off after each time I bale, end of season I just blow off my machine (grease & oil, drain HG, put pump anti-freeze in applicator and put in winter storage).

IDK if blistering is an area problem and/or a color of baler problem (BTW, my round baler is NH red, my JD24t already had the paint blistered off, before HayGuard).

Larry


----------



## BeamFarms (Sep 25, 2016)

I would check out Nuhn Forage in Canada. They will ship it direct to the farm or local business if you don't have a loader to unload it off the box truck. We've used it for a while with great results. If you get the application right you'll never even know that the hay had preservative on it. Propionic Acid is proven, and it's better now than it ever has been. Our 2008 John Deere 468 has had it since day one and the paint is more worn from the 15k bales on it than from preservative.


----------

